# Lawn overhaul



## jmontgom (May 18, 2006)

I had my yard hydroseeded a few years ago and I have a crabgrass problem. I decided to wait for the fall because that is when I read it is better for overseeding. What is the best way to make my lawn as healthy as possible in the spring

thank you
jon m


----------



## DIY4EVER (Apr 10, 2007)

I have had a similar problem in my own yard. First, it is important to get rid of the weeds and crabgrass. I can tell you first hand that crabgrass is a pain to get rid of completely. One way to get rid of crabgrass is to pull it out by hand and be sure to get the root, this is rediculously tedious and not a good option if you have a lot of crabgrass to get rid of. Another option is to apply a post-emergent herbicide. These take a few weeks to start to work and when they do start to work you will have brown spots where all the dead crabgrass is.

Once you have dead crabgrass wait until fall to overseed. It is good to aerate your lawn as well as this will let nutrients, water, and the seed get down into the soil. Be sure to water in the fall if there is not much rain. This is heaven for the new seeds as new seeds love water, more water, and cooler temperatures to germinate and set roots. Put down a good starter fertilizer along with a pre-emergent herbicide which will then help keep new crabgrass from comming back the next year. The idea is to kill the crabgrass and as quickly as possible get new grass growing in the bare spots. The good grass will effectively crowd out the crabgrass and not allow it to grow unless there are bare spots for it to set roots. So, no bare spots, plus overseeding, plus fertilizer, plus pre and post-emergent herbicides = weed free, crabgrass free yard. Good luck!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Also, keep the lawn at a mowed height of 4". Alot of people mow real short, but what happens is the sun and rain get to feed all those weeds. Keep the grass long and it chokes out other weeds.

My yard isn't too big, takes about 30 minutes to mow. I walk around before I mow and pull weeds out. Every year it gets better and better. My neighbor has a ton of crabgrass in his lawn, so I'll never be rid of it 100%. I collect about 2 handfulls a week this time of year.

The problem with my lawn is the soil. In some areas it gets real compact. So I have small, hand sized bare spots every so often.


----------



## Medium_Pimpin' (Jul 6, 2007)

I would follow DIY4EVER's advice to a T except for one thing, depending upon where you live, you probably do not want to put down a pre-emergent while you are trying to start new seed. If you live in an area that has a legitimate fall season then do not worry about weed control in the fall. Crabgrass dies in the fall and many other weeds taper off and do not grow aggressively, thus, this is the reason why it is an ideal time to seed --the new grass does not have to compete nearly as much with weeds while it is trying to grow.

Do your best to establish new grass in the fall with the idea that you will be able to mow it once or twice, maybe three times; and, again, depending on where you live (just google for fert. recs in your area) apply a granular pre-emergent w/ fert. in the spring. Where I live you need to have it down by about May 1st and it does wonders for crab grass control.


----------



## HiFi (Jul 27, 2007)

TO remove a crabside grass U got 2 options.one is to manually pick them frm the root and the other is actually apply a herbiside which suppose is easier.so go for it an then proceed accordingly.


----------



## EZ Rider (Jan 1, 2007)

Medium_Pimpin' said:


> I would follow DIY4EVER's advice to a T except for one thing, depending upon where you live, you probably do not want to put down a pre-emergent while you are trying to start new seed. If you live in an area that has a legitimate fall season then do not worry about weed control in the fall. Crabgrass dies in the fall and many other weeds taper off and do not grow aggressively, thus, this is the reason why it is an ideal time to seed --the new grass does not have to compete nearly as much with weeds while it is trying to grow.
> 
> Do your best to establish new grass in the fall with the idea that you will be able to mow it once or twice, maybe three times; and, again, depending on where you live (just google for fert. recs in your area) apply a granular pre-emergent w/ fert. in the spring. Where I live you need to have it down by about May 1st and it does wonders for crab grass control.


EXACTLY!! If you apply a pre-emergant when you seed this fall it will also keep your new grass seed from germinating. The crabgrass and many of the weeds (such as dandalions) that you have THIS YEAR won't be back next year. They freeze and die. What you get NEXT year come up from THIS years seeds. Next year you will want to use the pre-emergant herbicide as suggested. A good rule of thumb to use to time your application is to pay attention to when the Forsythia bushes start to bloom in your area. That is a good indication that ground temperatures are right for seeds to germinate so you want to get your PRE-emergant on at that time.

Dave


----------



## jmontgom (May 18, 2006)

thanks for your suggestions guys. I live in the North East where we have the four seasons so I guess I will get down my pre emegent in the next month or so and fertilize throughout the summer, and water. In the fall i will aerate and overseed then cross my fingers and hope for a good spring.


----------

